# stock specs on a 96' Nissan 200sx se-r?



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

a girl friend of mine has one, her bro used to have it...and he asked to run against me(got an 03 spec-v)..just wanted to know what im up against...


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

If both cars are well driven, the Spec should pop the 200SX out of the hole, and just keep slowly puilling away up to 112mph where the 200SX will smack it's governor (at which point it will be close to 10 car lengths back.......Spec don't have governors and pull to around 130mph or so).

In the 1/4, a strong Spec can pull low 15's (say 15.2), whereas a 200Sx will be lucky to hit 15.7.

Still....it's close enough to be a bit of a drivers race, so if he's that much better than you, you may find yourself with a battle on your hands.


----------



## powers (Feb 15, 2003)

Do you or do they have any mods? I have driven the spec-v and didn't feel as though it pulled hard in stock form. Yes the helical ls will take the se-r out of the hole, but it will come down to the driver and the modifications.


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

this is from SE-R.NET
2.0 liter DOHC 16-valve 4-cylinder engine 
Sequential multi-point electronic fuel injection 
140 hp @ 6,400 rpm 
132 ft-lbs @ 4,800 rpm
Bore & Stroke: 3.39x3.39 in.
Compression Ratio: 9.5:1
Performance according to article in January 1996 Turbo Magazine on stock 200SX SE-R :
0-60 MPH: 7.13 sec.
1/4 mile: 15.6 sec. @ 91 MPH
Manual Transmission - 2533 lbs. 
Automatic Transmission - 2593 lbs.


----------

